# I need help understanding this unusual trailer hitch



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Recently I found this hitch in one of the piles of junk left by my dead neighbor.










Can someone explain the purpose of the round steel plate below the ball? Also, what would this other piece of steel be used for shown by the red arrow?










Thanks!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

The only time I've seen something like this was for a tractor to move a 5th wheel trailer. Now days, there is something better. 

Gooseneck 3PT setup.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm with Bmaverick on this...gooseneck hitch and the extra bar could keep it from tilting fore/aft in the PO's application. B.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

So my hitch is specifically designed to move a 5th wheel trailer? But what is the round metal plate and the piece of steel underneath? Just trying to understand it all.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Hard to justify the round plate, unless used as a spacer or built to match the attachment. Sometimes hard to figure homemade implements. It may have been purpose built or just that was the metal available.. i have fabricated a lot of purpose built tools that even I don't remember what they were for!! B


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

What size is the trailer ball? If 2-5/16" likely qooseneck....if smaller could be for trailers or attaching something else that might need additional support.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I would guess a home built gooseneck thing. Maybe the angle-iron attaches to the drawbar?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BinVa said:


> Hard to justify the round plate, unless used as a spacer or built to match the attachment. Sometimes hard to figure homemade implements. It may have been purpose built or just that was the metal available.. i have fabricated a lot of purpose built tools that even I don't remember what they were for!! B


The round plate is the shield, just in case you miss the mark, thus the trailer will not get damaged.

Additionally, IF the device is on the trailer facing downwards with the ball and the shield is higher, then a Semi-truck can back into the trailer and mount the trailer to it's skid hitch plate.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

It's definitely setup to be used on a tractor 3pt hitch. But there's no way to attach to the top link. So there's nothing to stop it from rotating with force. The angle iron bolted to the bottom makes no sense at all. Good find!!!


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Additionally, IF the device is on the trailer facing downwards with the ball and the shield is higher, then a Semi-truck can back into the trailer and mount the trailer to it's skid hitch plate.
> 
> View attachment 77463


How you gonna fasten it to the trailer???


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

This is an absolute disaster just waiting to happen......There is no way this could be used in any shape or form of a safe manner to haul either a pumper pull or a gooseneck trailer......With no way to hook it to the top link of the 3 point hitch you have no way to keep it from rotating..........I have one of the 3 point gooseneck hitches like what maverick posted and it works very well.....


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> This is an absolute disaster just waiting to happen......There is no way this could be used in any shape or form of a safe manner to haul either a pumper pull or a gooseneck trailer......With no way to hook it to the top link of the 3 point hitch you have no way to keep it from rotating..........I have one of the 3 point gooseneck hitches like what maverick posted and it works very well.....


A couple of those drawbar lock mechanisms might work. The builder left a bit of his flat drawbar exposed on each end.

Still don't understand the angle iron underneath.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I would hazard a guess that it is actually a hitch for a bumper pull trailer,
the long angle iron likely pined to the tractor drawbar.
Then it also appears to be a cat 1 lift arm drawbar with bushings to cat 2.
using the lift arms and the tractor drawbar.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

None of the above. It's a Gooseneck trailer hitch that goes BELOW the bed of a pickup truck and the angle iron rails are for attaching it to the truck frame. I have one almost exactly like it in the bed of my F350. My ball is removable however and screws into a threaded sleeve. I even have the circular steel plate on mine. That one is a universal mount. Has nothing to do with a tractor at all. How I pull my deck over Goose Neck around.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Nothing unusual about it at all.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Daryl, why does it have CAT II pins on each end? I'm from Missouri, you gotta show me....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not a clue, maybe added on after the fact. Mine spans the width under the bed and is bolted to the frame rails and don't move anymore because it's welded up. You can even get them where the ball mount is hinged and flips over so the ball is facing down and a flat plate faces up.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> None of the above. It's a Gooseneck trailer hitch that goes BELOW the bed of a pickup truck and the angle iron rails are for attaching it to the truck frame. I have one almost exactly like it in the bed of my F350. My ball is removable however and screws into a threaded sleeve. I even have the circular steel plate on mine. That one is a universal mount. Has nothing to do with a tractor at all. How I pull my deck over Goose Neck around.



I think that is what this thing started out in life to be but with the 3 point hitch drawbar installed and the Cat I to Cat II adapters looks to me like someone was trying to use it on a tractor........I have the B and W turn over ball on the old F-350 and the Ford Puck system in the newer F-350......I like the Puck system much better......My step-daughter has the Curt folding ball in her 2500 Ram.....Not a big fan of that one.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I like my removable one I have myself actually. ball is welded to a fine threaded shank with 2 bar stock wings you can smack with a hammer to tighten or loosen it and the break away lanyard fastens to one of the tightening bars. I would never even consider mounting it on a 3ph or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I like my removable one I have myself actually. ball is welded to a fine threaded shank with 2 bar stock wings you can smack with a hammer to tighten or loosen it and the break away lanyard fastens to one of the tightening bars. I would never even consider mounting it on a 3ph or anywhere else for that matter.



Are you familiar with the Puck system that I have on my newer F-350? To me that is about the best overall system I have ever seen.......Very easy to install of remove the gooseneck ball and the tie down points.....Also, the same system can be used for either gooseneck or 5th wheel you just have to purchase the 5th wheel and the gooseneck hitch kits.....


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

A lot of the conversation here is over my head, as I don't know the lingo. Should I just sell this thing? If so, what do I call it and how much should I sell it for?

By the way, how do I add a profile photo and a description of my tractor like I see in other's profiles?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> A lot of the conversation here is over my head, as I don't know the lingo. Should I just sell this thing? If so, what do I call it and how much should I sell it for?
> 
> By the way, how do I add a profile photo and a description of my tractor like I see in other's profiles?



Call it a "mount in the truck bed gooseneck ball" and list it for about $75 is my opinion.......

To change your avatar, click your current one at the top right of the page then click "profile" then click the big avatar on the left side toward the top of the profile page....You will see "edit" come up on the avatar....Click that and make your changes or upload a picture.....


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> To change your avatar, click your current one at the top right of the page then click "profile" then click the big avatar on the left side toward the top of the profile page....You will see "edit" come up on the avatar....Click that and make your changes or upload a picture.....


Thanks. And how do I add my Tractor type to my profile? I don't see a way after looking through all the options.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> Thanks. And how do I add my Tractor type to my profile? I don't see a way after looking through all the options.



Click your avatar on the top right of the page then click account settings..........


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Click your avatar on the top right of the page then click account settings..........


Wow, I'm not sure how I missed that. Thanks.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> Wow, I'm not sure how I missed that. Thanks.



You are not the first one to miss it......LOL.....How do you think that I found out about it.......


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I agree it was a fashioned gooseneck hitch he used on the 3point of tractor. I’m sure he added the slotted angle and would use the safety chains on the gooseneck to hook in angle iron to help prevent it from rolling over….I wouldn’t try it though.

But you found your solution for your drawbar trailer hitch that’s too low. Unbolt that safety hazard and use your 2” ball in the drawbar and throw rest of it in scrap pile.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> The only time I've seen something like this was for a tractor to move a 5th wheel trailer. Now days, there is something better.
> 
> Gooseneck 3PT setup.
> 
> View attachment 77462


I took my rear mount round bale spear and welded a 2 5/16" ball to the top. No point in buying a single purpose tool when one tool can serve multiple purposes. Don't have the receiver welded on, but I can do that too. I have nothing I to move with a receiver plug hitch.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> I took my rear mount round bale spear and welded a 2 5/16" ball to the top. No point in buying a single purpose tool when one tool can serve multiple purposes. Don't have the receiver welded on, but I can do that too. I have nothing I to move with a receiver plug hitch.


All of the Cattle Ranchers here do that. When piling big bales they come to the stack with one on the front FEL, trailer hitched onto the rear bale stabber with 10-12 bales. Set the trailer down. Unload the trailer. Hitch back up to the trailer and leave. Never getting out of the tractor seat.

I built this to fit my rear QH. Or it can be pinned to the 3pt on the Ford. 2 5/16" ball on top to move my GN. Removable hitch receiver to use 2" ball or pin hitch depending on what I want to move. The rack on top is setting in two pipe sleeves and can be removed with no tools. Good place to carry the chainsaws. Splitter is pulled with the 2" ball.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I have a B&W turnover ball in the p/u which I've adapted my bale mover and ez dump to drop into the reciever as a tiedown point. Pretty convenient.. B.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

ovrszd said:


> All of the Cattle Ranchers here do that. When piling big bales they come to the stack with one on the front FEL, trailer hitched onto the rear bale stabber with 10-12 bales. Set the trailer down. Unload the trailer. Hitch back up to the trailer and leave. Never getting out of the tractor seat.
> 
> I built this to fit my rear QH. Or it can be pinned to the 3pt on the Ford. 2 5/16" ball on top to move my GN. Removable hitch receiver to use 2" ball or pin hitch depending on what I want to move. The rack on top is setting in two pipe sleeves and can be removed with no tools. Good place to carry the chainsaws. Splitter is pulled with the 2" ball.
> 
> View attachment 77472


for the less crafty among us, you can order 3-point hitches on-line that are very similar for not too unreasonable rates.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

The need for 3pt hitches all depends on your needs. I don’t have a need as I have my flatbed trailer, big boat and bass boat and small spray rig. I either use the buggy or truck for all these, so not a concern for me.

If I wanted I could bolt a trailer ball ono edge of my HD forks (hole already there) and use it to move them around, but it’s just as easy to use truck. I have no gooseneck to move. When shuttle of cows is needed at ranch, we hook up brothers gooseneck cattle hauler to truck.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I prefer a 3pt hitch draw drawbar when relocating trailers. No need to mess with the trailer jacks... just lift and go.. set back down. Most times no need to get off and lock the hitch. I find with the cab tractors it's easier to see the 3pt then the drawbar. Tho I'm considering moving on to the 21st century and adding a backup camera!! B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

BinVa said:


> I prefer a 3pt hitch draw drawbar when relocating trailers. No need to mess with the trailer jacks... just lift and go.. set back down. Most times no need to get off and lock the hitch. I find with the cab tractors it's easier to see the 3pt then the drawbar. Tho I'm considering moving on to the 21st century and adding a backup camera!! B.


I do as well but my issue is on the cab tractor moving the Goose Neck because it's a deck over, have to be careful about how tight I turn on I can (and have) put the corner of the upper deck into the back of the cab. You do that one time, you never forget to watch. Wasn't too bad, just broke a tail lamp lens.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Ha Ha.... I don't have that problem... but I have replaced a tailgate!! You only do that once also.... B.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Groo said:


> for the less crafty among us, you can order 3-point hitches on-line that are very similar for not too unreasonable rates.


Yep. I've never saw one with a ball on top but I suppose it could be added.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

TX MX5200 said:


> The need for 3pt hitches all depends on your needs. I don’t have a need as I have my flatbed trailer, big boat and bass boat and small spray rig. I either use the buggy or truck for all these, so not a concern for me.
> 
> If I wanted I could bolt a trailer ball ono edge of my HD forks (hole already there) and use it to move them around, but it’s just as easy to use truck. I have no gooseneck to move. When shuttle of cows is needed at ranch, we hook up brothers gooseneck cattle hauler to truck.


Necessity drives innovation.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> I do as well but my issue is on the cab tractor moving the Goose Neck because it's a deck over, have to be careful about how tight I turn on I can (and have) put the corner of the upper deck into the back of the cab. You do that one time, you never forget to watch. Wasn't too bad, just broke a tail lamp lens.


Friend of mine poked out the back window on his truck that way.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

We looked at the 3 point trailer hitches you can buy and they actually bought one for the farm, what a piece of light duty crap it was.
I ended up doing a bolt on modification to a quick hitch for a quooseneck;


















Then I went ahead and built a trailer hitch;

















The receiver will take any bumper pull type hitch, the 2 5/16" ball for goosenecks and adjustable legs to park it on,
then the stay chains run down to the drawbar so that it can't be lifted to high by a trailer rearing up.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Lou...that's a nice looking rig. I like the idea of large jack stands. You may have given me a new project to work on.. B


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

My grandfather bought his farm in 1939, his house completed 1941, "the barn" garage built 1942, he & Dad built our house where my 95 yo Mom still lives there, built 1948.
The 2 story barn/garage to my brother & I was a treasure trove of wood, metal, tools, hardware, etc. Everything we fabricated. That was in 50s-60s before Lowe's, Depot, Harbor Freight.
I walked through there two days ago, after 60 years thinking what a pile of junk. 
When I pass someone will wonder what all that cobbled together junk is/was, but it worked at the time just like stone axes did thousands of years ago.


Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

fuddy1952 said:


> My grandfather bought his farm in 1939, his house completed 1941, "the barn" garage built 1942, he & Dad built our house where my 95 yo Mom still lives there, built 1948.
> The 2 story barn/garage to my brother & I was a treasure trove of wood, metal, tools, hardware, etc. Everything we fabricated. That was in 50s-60s before Lowe's, Depot, Harbor Freight.
> I walked through there two days ago, after 60 years thinking what a pile of junk.
> When I pass someone will wonder what all that cobbled together junk is/was, but it worked at the time just like stone axes did thousands of years ago.
> ...


Yep. Treasures.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Agreed.... I threaten my kids with ''Some day all this will be yours".. they don't seem to find that funny!! But I'm not going to deal with the stuff(?) I've collected over the years. I just consider it their inheritance!! B.


----------

